# Using CloneZilla to copy Tivo drives?



## pmrowley (Apr 4, 2002)

All,

My 2 Tivo disks are giving up the ghost, so I need to do a copy. For whatever reason, MFSTools and WinMFS can't copy my setup (married pair of 1TB drives that have been expanded, etc., over the lifetime of my S3.) The setup works perfectly, but I'm starting to get stuttering and some reboots, so I'm going to swap out the drives.

Using DD just scares me to death; I'm not familiar enough with linux and the correct commands to make sure I'm not going to accidentally overwrite the original disks.

Has anyone tried copying over a pair of drives using Clonezilla? I can't imagine that it wouldn't work; it does a bit-for-bit disk-level copy, and runs under a linux shell. It would seem to me that Clonezilla is basically just DD with a shell, but I've never used it before.

TIA,
-P


----------



## pmrowley (Apr 4, 2002)

Well, I ended up having to use DD anyway, as my original disk is error-laden, and Clonezilla couldn't cope with it. However, CloneZilla makes the process easier to perform, as it identifies which disks are which when you are preparing to copy. This makes it a snap to make sure you're doing the DD copy to/from the correct drives.


----------

